# Manx / Tailless mice?



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Does anyone here know much about Manx (tailless) mice? I am very interested in them, but can't seem to find much certain information. Some reports tell me that manx is a recessive gene, notorious for causing spinal defects, while others are saying that manx is dominant and the defects are rare...

Thanks in advance,
Genevie


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Stina or CSBeck Mousery raises Manx and Hairless Manx and probably knows the most about them. Here is one of her photo journals of a manx litter grown up and losing their hair! She would definatly be the one to ask.

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=9656&hilit=manx


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Another great thread of hers to read up on is this one:
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=9528&hilit=manx

I recommend it because it discusses if the manx gene really makes for a messed up spine/pelvic area. I really liked it as all I had ever heard about manx was the pet rat-keepers' p.o.v., and this thread gave me a new perspective.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes, I breed manx  There are both dominant and recessive varieties. Dominant manx is currently in the US, and is what I work with. I have not personally had any issues with spinal defects besides the shortening and kinking of the caudal vertebrae (tail bones). I have only been working with manx for a little over a year though. It has been known, in cases where the tail is completely gone, to cause structural infertility in bucks (the penis faces the wrong way...thus they can't breed normally). Supposedly it can cause deformities into the pelvic area and such, but I have not as of yet witnessed this as it is rare.

Recessive manx is present in Australia...I've not heard of it ever causing any problems further up the spine than the caudal vertebrae. It often causes a "pig tail" type curled and shortened tail.


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you all! By chance, do any of you know of any Manx mice being bred in the UK?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I am not personally aware of manx anywhere else in the world besides the US and AU


----------

